# New Litespeed Tuscany frameset



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

I just received my new 05 Litespeed Tuscany frameset. As you can see, I still have a ways go to but a starting point none the less. I been shopping/researching steel for bikes for months but at the last second found a deal on this frame and jumped on it. Still saving for the rest, hope to get the rest of the parts over the winter. Once I do aquire the rest of the parts, I plan on wrenching it myself. I have done little to no bike mechanics so it might be interesting.  I'll be spending much more time on bike boards now because I'm sure I will have plenty of questions.

BTW, how do you folks like the Real Designs carbon fork that ships with the Litespeed?


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Looks nice*

The Tuscany looks nice. I have no experience with the Real Designs carbon fork, so I cannot comment on it. However, you will find that wrenching on bikes is not too difficult if you are somewhat mechanically inclined (e.g., replacing spark plugs on a car, hooking up a VCR/DVD, etc.). The only thing I have not tried is building a set of wheels, which is on my "to do" list, which is much shorter than my "honey do" list.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I think you will love it. I didn't realize they used the cutout "L" on the '05 frame dropouts. Just another little LS touch that you can't even see when built. - TF


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

The Real Design fork that comes on the Tuscany is as good as any I have ever ridden, and it's got a cool profile. You'll like it.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

carb850,

congrats on the bike. it's always nice to see people get happy over their bikes.

regarding forks, i would recommend you buy one used of ebay. they are aplenty and you can take your pick. the great thing about buying used is that if you dont like it you can always sell it for about the same price.

i have heard good things about RD forks. but reynolds seems to be the crowd favorite. you can get an ouzo pro for about $100 on ebay.

reagarding the rest of the build....buy a kit. if you peace-meal the whole bike you will spend a fortune. post pics when done.

good luck.


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

HazemBata said:


> carb850,
> 
> congrats on the bike. it's always nice to see people get happy over their bikes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have it sitting in my home office on a table. Just sorta smile everytime I enter the room  

It came with the Real Designs HP Pro Carbon fork. I'm mostly likely going to go ahead and use it but I keep thinking about getting the Ouzo Pro instead. 

As for build, I'm planning on a full Chorus build with the alloy double and a 13-29 cassette. Wheels I'm torn between a hand built set with chorus/record hubs or Campy Zonda's. You can count on photo's once completed, probably even steps along the way


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Real Design Fork*

I bought an '05 Tuscany intent on swapping fork to an Easton or Reynolds, but I have been really impressed with this fork. I plan on keeping it. 

However, I do not recommend Real Design wheels.


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Akula34 said:


> I bought an '05 Tuscany intent on swapping fork to an Easton or Reynolds, but I have been really impressed with this fork. I plan on keeping it.
> 
> However, I do not recommend Real Design wheels.


Excellent, thanks for passing along the info. I decided that I'm going to go ahead and try it. If I'm unhappy, just swap it out later on.


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

carb850, so how is the project coming along? I'm interested to see as I am thinking about building up an 06 Siena myself this summer.


----------



## mbakercad (Jul 1, 2003)

Lamdog said:


> carb850, so how is the project coming along? I'm interested to see as I am thinking about building up an 06 Siena myself this summer.




She is done and running sweeeet! Details in this thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=53740


----------

